# Best chiller for 20,000 cfm



## jediknight2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, I did read the WHOLE 94 page thread on the vortex chiller...but I couldn't really get a handle on what size would work best for what I have as most of the posters were using 400-700W machines. I have a Chauvet Hurricane 1300, which has an output of 20,000 cfm's. I think that might be too much for the 60qt cube cooler to handle...so I guess my question is...IS the cube enough to handle it or should I move to a trashcan to add some size to the chamber? If a trashcan is used should I go from 2" to 3" PVC?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I have the 1300 as well. It blows right through a vortex cooler. I ended up using a trashcan chiller for mine.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Ohh and I used 3in pipe with a trash bag on the output


----------



## jediknight2 (Jul 29, 2013)

What size trashcan. .


----------



## jediknight2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Also... did you use the vortex style innards


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it was a 32 gallon. I ended up using the dryer vent piping. So actually it was 4 in. Also you go through a lot of ice because it is not insulated. I put dry ice at the bottom to help with that.


----------



## jediknight2 (Jul 29, 2013)

i'm kinda lucky there. .. unlimited access to ice. .


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I used the trash can and I lined it with foam . The walls bottom and top then closed it with the trash can lid. I am going to make it a vortex type to cool the fog better.


----------



## jediknight2 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think I am going to start off with the aluminum dryer tubing. I can always convert it later. My fear with the vortex style in a 32 gallon or so trashcan is the ice fusing into one big block and slowing down the flow. With the aluminum dryer version that isn't a problem. If it comes out too fast I might just squish the aluminum tubing in a few spots to slow it down...


----------

